# Indian Cubers



## Sai Ashish Vure (Jan 11, 2018)

This is the thread for all Indian Cubers from all over the country. I personally live in Hyderabad where competitions happen occasionally. Let's share strategies and get Indian Cubers to a good level in the world.


----------



## BuchukBabu (Jan 11, 2018)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have 2 Indian cubers at my school.


----------



## Gaurav Sangwan (Jan 12, 2018)

Me to....


----------



## Rishav (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey ne tooooo


----------



## Arjun krishna (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Am From Kerala.
Let's go India.


----------



## JAI VARSHNEY (Apr 11, 2018)

Bro me too!!! I live in Uttar Pradesh and i dont have any competitions near by,


----------



## iShruthi (May 2, 2018)

Do I qualify? I live in the states, however I am Indo-American. I speak Tamil fluently  and love cubing.


----------



## ajax_711 (Oct 1, 2018)

JAI VARSHNEY said:


> Bro me too!!! I live in Uttar Pradesh and i dont have any competitions near by,



There are some in IIT Kanpur


----------



## BiswaViraj (Feb 3, 2019)

Meeee!


----------



## InfinityCuber (Oct 8, 2019)

ME, i live in Kerala.


----------

